# Juego Simon dice VHDL



## ahernandez2689 (May 10, 2010)

Hola. Queridos amigos, sucede que tengo que hacer de proyecto final de lógica digital una implementación en vhdl del juego "simon dice". Tiene que tener dos secuencias y se puede elegir entre dos velocidades diferentes. Se debe implementar como una máquina de estado.

Ya he definido las secuencias pero no se como hacer el proceso de validación para ver si el usuario siguió la secuencia correctamente. Defini un estado en el cua se realiza este proceso pero si uso condicionales no me sirve porque el sistema no tiene como esperar a que el usuario presione los botones para validar la secuencia.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 11, 2010)

Pon tu codigo para ver que te falta


----------



## ahernandez2689 (May 11, 2010)

A continuación muestro el código que llevo para el juego. Traté de hacer un estado por cada color y la secuencia se va definiendo deacuerdo a ciertas condiciones teniendo en cuental los estados anteriores. El estado "inter" es el estado donde pretendo hacer la validación de la secuencia ingresada por el usuario para eso usé un proceso que depende de la variable "puls" que se refiere a el color que elige el usuario. Utilizo un contador "cont" para llevar referencia de cuántas luces van de la secuencia determinada. La velocidad pienso mkanejarla con el divisor de reloj que dependa de la selección del usuario.

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda, corrección o aporte.

Requerimienos:

1. 4 bombillos incandescentes o halógenos de 3V
2. 4 Pulsadores, uno para cada luz. (Puede usar el que se encuentra en la FPGA)
3. Un armazón similar al que se muestra en la pantalla inicial. Sea creativo, no gaste mucho dinero mandándolo a hacer.
4. Un Pulsador para arrancar y parar. (Puede usar el que se encuentra en la FPGA)
5. Un interruptor para encender el Juego. (Puede usar el que se encuentra en la FPGA).
6. Un interruptor para seleccionar entres dos secuencias diferentes. (Puede usar el que   se encuentra en la FPGA)
7. Un interruptor para seleccionar entre dos velocidades diferentes. (Puede usar el que se
encuentra en la FPGA)
8. Se deben implementar dos secuencias diferentes de máximo 10 y 15 luces de longitud.
Se debe poder ver dichas secuencias en dos velocidades diferentes. Las velocidades
deben poder lograr que los cambios sean visibles al ojo humano.


```
library IEEE;

use IEEE.STD_LOGIC_1164.all;
USE IEEE.STD_LOGIC_ARITH.ALL;
USE IEEE.STD_LOGIC_UNSIGNED.ALL;

entity Simon is
generic(iNancho: integer :=8);
	port
	(
		onf: in STD_LOGIC;

		clk: inout bit;
		sec: inout bit;
		vel: inout bit;
		go: inout bit;
		done, do: inout bit;
		
		cont, ns: inout std_logic_vector(3 downto 0);

		puls: in std_logic_vector(3 downto 0);
		
        b0,b1,b2,b3,gano,loff,lini,linter,au: out STD_LOGIC
	);	
end Simon;

architecture dice of Simon is
TYPE Estados IS (off, inicio, inter, e0, e1, e2, e3);
SIGNAL EActual, EAnterior, ESiguiente: Estados;
begin 

LogicaEstados: process(EActual)
begin

case(EActual) is
	 when off=>
	      if(onf='0') then
	        ESiguiente<=off;
	      elsif(onf='1') then
				ESiguiente<=inicio;
		  end if;
     when inicio=>
          cont<="0000";
          if(onf<='0') then
             ESiguiente<=off;
          end if;
          if(go='0') then
             ESiguiente<=inicio;
          elsif(go='1') then
                if(sec='0') then
                   ESiguiente<=e0;
                else
                    ESiguiente<=e2;
                end if;
          end if;
     when inter=>
          if(onf<='0') then
             ESiguiente<=off;
          elsif(puls="0000") then
			 ESiguiente<=inter;
		  elsif(done='1') then
                ESiguiente<=e0;
                do<='1';
          elsif(done='0') then
                do<='0';
                ESiguiente<=e0;
                cont<="0000";
          end if;

     when e0=>
          cont<=cont+1;
          if(EAnterior=inicio) then
             ESiguiente<=inter;            
          elsif(sec='0' and do='1') then
                ESiguiente<=e1;
          elsif(EAnterior=e1 and sec='0') then
                ESiguiente<=e2;
          elsif(do='0') then
                ESiguiente<=inter;
          elsif(go='1') then
                ESiguiente<=inicio;          
          end if; 
     when e1=>
          cont<=cont+1;
          if(cont="0010") then
             ESiguiente<=inter;
          if(do='1' and sec='0') then
                ESiguiente<=e2;
          elsif(EAnterior=e3 and sec='0') then
                ESiguiente<=e0;
          elsif(go='1') then
                ESiguiente<=inicio;
          end if; 
     when e2=>
          cont<=cont+1;
          if(done='1' and sec='0') then
             ESiguiente<=e3;
          elsif(EAnterior=e0 and sec='0') then
                ESiguiente<=e3;
          elsif(go='1') then
                ESiguiente<=inicio;
          end if; 
     when e3=>
          cont<=cont+1;
          if(cont<"1000" and done='1' and sec='0') then
             ESiguiente<=e1;
          elsif(go='1') then
                ESiguiente<=inicio;
          end if;                                                                                                                                                               
end case;
end process LogicaEstados;

process(puls)
begin
if(EActual=inter) then
if(sec='0') then
   if(ns="0001") then
      if(puls="1000") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0001") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;
   if(ns="0001") then
      if(puls="0100") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0010") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;
   if(ns="0010") then
      if(puls="0010") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0011") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;
   if(ns="0011") then
      if(puls="0001") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0100") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;   
   if(ns="0100") then
      if(puls="0100") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0101") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;   
   if(ns="0101") then
      if(puls="1000") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0110") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;    
   if(ns="0110") then
      if(puls="0010") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="0111") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;
   if(ns="0111") then
      if(puls="0001") then
         ns<=ns+1;
         if(cont="1000") then
            done<='1';
         end if;
      else
          ns<="0000";
          done<='0';
      end if;
   end if;
end if;
end if;      
end process;

MemoriaEstado: process(clk)
begin
if(clk'event and clk='1') then
   EAnterior<=EActual; 
   EActual<=ESiguiente;
end if;
end process MemoriaEstado;

b0<='1' when (EActual=e0 or puls="1000")
        else '0';
b1<='1' when (EActual=e1 or puls="0100")
        else '0';
b2<='1' when (EActual=e2 or puls="0010")
        else '0';
b3<='1' when (EActual=e3 or puls="0001")
        else '0';
gano<='1' when (done='1' and EActual=inicio)   
          else '0';     
        
loff<='1' when (EActual=off)
          else '0';
lini<='1' when (EActual=inicio)
          else '0';
linter<='1' when (EActual=inter)
            else '0';
end dice;
```


----------



## Sergioda (Nov 14, 2012)

hola, estoy empezando a ver vhdl, y se me ocurrio hacer el mismo juego de simon dice, no se si me puedas explicar como pudiste poner una secuencia aleatoria, y si tu programa corre hasta que te equivoques en la secuencia,
te agradeceria bastante, pues no se me ocurre como hacerlo en vhdl.

ante todo gracias


----------



## stiseb (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola*.* Necesito un favor*.* *¿*Podr*í*an aclararme a que hace referencia las variables e0,e1,e2,e3,go,do y done, por*_*favor*?*
Tengo que hacer este proyecto y me estoy guiando del que tienen ak*quí,* pero no comprendo muy bien que hace cada variable.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------

